# 23+/- acres in north central TN (Ft Campbell/Clarksville, TN/Hopkinsville, KY)



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok we are giving the place to a realtor next week for $119,500. Trying to make a long story short. We were planning on remodeling and selling before moving but we had to move before we could get the remodel done 2 1/2 years ago. Because its a 14 hour trip from here to there I just can't get the remodel done and we need to sell.

The house is a 4bdrm, 1 bath in the middle of a remodel. Before we left we put on a new roof, put in new windows. We got the kitchen remodel mostly finished that is new cabinets w/ new counter top, new over the stove microwave and flooring. Other than that all the old carpet has been removed but not replaced and the walls are primed but not painted.

There are some outbuildings. I've never measured any of the buildings so don't take any of the following numbers as gospel. One we used to store hay and I'd guess its about 12X30, one that was supposed to be a garage (you could squeeze a car in it) one with an open bay on one end, about 10X15 and a closed area about the same size on the other. There is also a old chicken/pigeon coop that we used as a large dog house for a while.

There are three ponds on the property. Two are very small and not very deep but large enough to water the horses when we lived there. The third is larger but still not that big but it has fish in it (the kids used to love catching them). I'd say the smaller ones are about 20 feed in diameter the bigger one is more oval and about 30 by 50 or 60 feet (you can cast across it long ways if you really try).

When we live there we kept horses but the fences were not in great shape and after almost 3 years they would probably need replacing and I
I'm sure the pastures are in fairly bad shape now.

Give me a PM or leave a msg here


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I love that area. I was stationed at Fort Campbell and lived in Clarksville. We vowed we move move back to that area after I got out of the Army. Havent made it back yet but havent given up either. Its a beautiful area with nice people. Clarksville also has every type of place ot eat you could want. Good luck on your sale.


----------



## vancom (May 5, 2006)

where exactly is it--I live south of Nashville, and I'd like some more info. zip, county, near what routes, etc. Thanks!


----------



## KailaC (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd like some more information,please. Thanks!


----------

